# If you hate auto tune singers but your guitar has frets you’re a hypocrite



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

What are some other things we can argue about


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oh boy,., the list is lengthy but I gotta walk on eggshells now


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought the frets were to trap all that goopy buildup.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> What are some other things we can argue about


Strats have a vibrato bar not a tremolo bar.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

vadsy said:


> oh boy,., the list is lengthy but I gotta walk on eggshells now


It's been opened up wide, stomp those shells into dust. 

Small contribution, but so freakin' rampant.........
It's spelled SQUIER !!!!!!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Budda said:


> Strats have a vibrato bar not a tremolo bar.


Fender amps have tremolo, not vibrato.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

vadsy said:


> oh boy,., the list is lengthy but I gotta walk on eggshells now


why, is milkman still as sensitive as a fresh circumcision?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Budda said:


> Strats have a vibrato bar not a tremolo bar.


Fender amps have built in tremolo and not vibrato.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

mike_oxbig said:


> why, is milkman still as sensitive as a fresh circumcision?


That’s milkperson you genderist


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> why, is milkman still as sensitive as a fresh circumcision?


Don't make jokes about that. When I was circumcised, I couldn't walk for like a _year!_


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Singers,... stay within the proper pitch fret folds of membranous tissue that project inward from the sides of the larynx to form a slit across the glottis in the throat to avoid having to resort to auto tune,... or charge your instrument to the guitar to experience the bliss of being in tune while exhibiting beautiful proper pitch vibrato.Don't fret, we will except you into our community. No need to be vocal,... I mean no disrespect.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> why, is milkman still as sensitive as a fresh circumcision?


he's chilled right out. grown leaps and bounds. but we have other sensitive bits around here getting raw and infected


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

A guitar with no frets is an oud.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> A guitar with no frets is an oud.


I think it would just be a fretless guitar


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Hey! I'm trying to start an argument. 

Actually, I'd be curious to try out a fretless guitar. Not own one… but try one out.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

vadsy said:


> he's chilled right out. grown leaps and bounds. but we have other sensitive bits around here getting raw and infected


Im glad he has finally assimilated into the GC onemind. nobody ever disagrees with anyone else here. Every thread is so cordial and polite, we’re the poster child of a successful regiment. you’d almost never know about the several pages of deleted posts. Shizen I’ve said too much


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> Im glad he has finally assimilated into the GC onemind. nobody ever disagrees with anyone else here. Every thread is so cordial and polite, we’re the poster child of a successful regiment. you’d almost never know about the several pages of deleted posts. Shizen I’ve said too much


it aint so bad, maybe you got a bad batch.? but I am hearing rumours theyre starting to moderate the unmoderated sections

edit "; for the thread.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> What are some other things we can argue about


We could argue about anything --probably without even trying.
Go for it.



Budda said:


> Strats have a vibrato bar not a tremolo bar.


Actually the Mustang has "Fender Dynamic Vibrato" stamped not he plate under the tailpiece & bridge--they did get it right on one guitar model.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Paul M said:


> Don't make jokes about that. When I was circumcised, I couldn't walk for like a _year!_


...because you were an infant I hope?!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know what the rabbi said when he sneezed during the bris? "it won't be long now"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> Im glad he has finally assimilated into the GC onemind. nobody ever disagrees with anyone else here. Every thread is so cordial and polite, we’re the poster child of a successful regiment. you’d almost never know about the several pages of deleted posts. Shizen I’ve said too much


ever go into the politics subforum?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ever go into the politics subforum?


You got to be careful in there, they’ll report you if they don’t like what you have to say. Just doesn’t feel the same anymore


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Diablo said:


> ever go into the politics subforum?


nope I stick to the publicly visible forums. Not sure why opinions are taboo. Probably because of the people they belong to.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

This is the proper way to get the most tone out of an electric guitar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> You got to be careful in there, they’ll report you if they don’t like what you have to say. Just doesn’t feel the same anymore


Its worth it though, to make a post that takes 5 mins so Colchar can spend 40min of his time dissecting and attacking it like Johnny Cochrane.
I like to think im keeping him out of trouble somewhere else.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Its worth it though, to make a post that takes 5 mins so Colchar can spend 40min of his time dissecting and attacking it like Johnny Cochrane.
> I like to think im keeping him out of trouble somewhere else.


yea, good way to look at it., like letting someone type up a manifesto in Clarisworks and saying theyre posting on the highest level of the internet for all to see. 

these days I'm starting to notice a change in the weather, odd patterns for southern Ontario, a lot of snow


----------

